# Information on Kity lathe, Model No.666



## Boatbuildingdaddy (4 Feb 2012)

Hi

Does anyone have any information regarding a Kity 666 lathe? Ideally a user guide and or manual.

I've emailed NMA Agencies Ltd who own what is left of the Kity brand name, but they do not hold manuals or user guides for older machines.

Whilst I appreciate there will be a million and one different opinions regarding its abilities etc I would be interested to hear peoples views on the suitability of this machine for a complete beginner! 

Regards


----------



## boysie39 (4 Feb 2012)

Hello Daddy , Its a long time since I have said that. Welcome to the forum I cant help you in your quest but I.m sure someone will be along soon who will help you.


----------



## nev (4 Feb 2012)

I'm another forum member who cant help  but saw this on fleabay might be worth a cheeky email?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kity-666-Wood ... 3683778621

'Would it be suitable for a complete beginner?' 
As much as any other lathe would. Theres not much difference i can see between 'starter' and 'pro' lathes apart from cost, build quality, motor strength, speed control, wood capacity, size and weight :shock: 
OK there are lots of differences #-o but there are no more lessons to be learned on a biggie than there are on a 'starter' lathe, you could learn equally well on either.
if you use the search function of the forum (top right) and search for' first lathe' or 'starter lathe? It is quite a common request with lots of answers, but basically boils down to 1, what do yo want to make? and 2, how much do you want to spend? correction - 2, how much are you allowed to spend


----------



## Tim Nott (7 Feb 2012)

I bought one about 30 years ago as a complete beginner and it served me well. It's got a vartiable speed control so you don't have to stop amd change pulleys, and you can get a long rest and/or a copy attachment. I used the latter for production runs of stair spindles. It wasn't magic - I had to rough out the spindle with the copier and tidy up by hand. It's limited for bowl turning as you can't 'go outboard' but I've got a 29cm dia sycamore bowl I turned with it.
Critics would say it's lightweight, so doesn't dampen vibration well, but for the same reason you see them carted around at craft fairs.


----------



## WaggaSteve (26 Apr 2021)

I have a 664 but speed controller doesnt seem to do anything. Can anyone show/describe how its supposed to work


----------

